# [OOC] The Banewarrens



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 10, 2002)

------------------------------
January 22nd
Additional spots filled.
------------------------------

IC Thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33261

Long ago, a powerful saint gathered dozens of the world's most malignant forces of evil and locked them away in his far-flung warrens behind magically sealed doors.

Today someone opened a door...

Calling all adventurers willing to brave Monte Cook's other mega-adventure.  Dungeon crawl, social intrigue, and plenty of horror await.  

I'm looking for 6 characters of 5th level.  Character creation guidelines:
1) Choose your own ability scores
2) Use any source material you want
3) Equip using 9000gp
4) I reserve the right to veto anything

My source materials include the core rulebooks, OA, PsH, ITCK, MoP, and the three BOEM.  If you anything from outside these sources (including the WOTC splatbooks) you will need to send me a link or summary.

I will try to post at least once a day.  I expect players will do the same.

Edit: Forgot about If Thoughts Could Kill
Edit: Added gp amount
Edit: Recruiting two new characters
Edit: Recruitment closed


----------



## Kamard (Dec 10, 2002)

I'll play, if you'll have me.

Looking at running a human psion.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 10, 2002)

Kamard said:
			
		

> *I'll play, if you'll have me.
> 
> Looking at running a human psion. *




Once you have a character posted, your spot is reserved.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm in... choose your stats???
You mean a point buy instead of rolling?


----------



## Kamard (Dec 10, 2002)

Fesseldon Grimandle (Grim)

Human Psion (Egoist) 5
Alignment: Lawful Neutral

STR 16 +3 (+1 applied @ 4th level)
DEX 12 +1
CON 11 0
INT 14 +2
WIS 13 +1
CHA 12 +1

Hit Points: 17
AC: 18 (+1 Dex, +4 Intertial Armour, +3 shield)
BAB: +2 (+5 to hit melee, +3 ranged)
Saves: +2 Fort (+1 Base, +0 CON, +1 cloak), +3 Ref (+1 Base, +1 DEX, +1 cloak), +6 Will (+4 Base, +1 WIS, +1 cloak)

Attacks:
+5 heavy mace (d8+3 damage)
+4 large shield (d8, +3 within 30', 30' range increment)
+3 light crossbow (d8, 80' range increment)

Skills:
Alchemy (INT +2, 2 ranks cross-class) +4
Autohypnosis (WIS +1, 2 ranks) +3
Climb (STR +3, 2 ranks) +5
Concentration (CON 0, 8 ranks, +2 psicrystal) +10
Disguise (CHA +1, +4 ranks cross-class) +5
Innuendo (WIS +1, 2 ranks cross-class) +3
Jump (STR +3, 2 ranks) +5
Knowledge (Psionics- INT +2, 5 ranks) +7
Perform (CHA +1, 2 ranks cross-class) +3 Performance types: Flute, mime
Psicraft (INT +2, 6 ranks) +8
Stabilize Self (CON 0, 8 ranks) +8
Swim (STR +3, 2 ranks) +5

Languages: Common, Elvish, Draconic.

Feats: Shield Profiency, Inertial Armour, Scribe Psionic Tattoo.

7 psionic combat modes
Offenses: mind thrust, psychic crush.
Defenses: empty mind, intellect fortress, mental barrier, thought shield, tower of iron will. 

15 PP (10 base, +9 for high STR)
0-Level manifestations: 8/day

0: Lesser Natural Armour, Far Hand, Detect Psionic, Inkling.
1st: Lesser Body Adjustment, Hammer, Biocurrent.
2nd: Claws of the Bear, Inflict Pain.

Psicrystal: Singleminded (+2 to Concentration)
INT: 8 Special: Sighted, empathic link, telepathic link, self-propulsion

EQUIPMENT:
+1 ranged large metal shield, heavy mace, light crossbow w/ 30 bolt (in quarrel on left hip), dagger (strapped crosswise across lower back), psionic tattoo (claws of the bear) x2, psionic tattoo (lesser body adjustment) x6, dorje of astral construct II (lasts 2 rounds, 50 uses), dorje of lesser concussion (50 uses), cloak of resistance +1, silver and gold ring with small, flawed emerald setting (worth 1000 gp), 78 gp.

Appearance: Grim looks more like a religious aesthetic than anythign else.  He wears a plain white robe, with a black cloak over that.  His tattoos of body adjustment take the image of small red dots on his forehead, while the claws of the bear tattoos are abstract tribal triangles on his forearms.  Grim keeps his hair cut short, except for a topknot, which is long and black, tied back over his neck.  

Personality: Grim is actually a rather happy-go-lucky sort of individual, though he is no leader and would rather be a supporting character in the play that is life.  Grim was an entertainer for some years, an uneducated religious zealot for far more, and a  wandering malcontent only recently.

Grims past is something he keeps to himself, though it is known that he travelled with his family on trade routes for much of his formative years, and has never really called anywhere but the back of a wagon or the boughs of a tree his home.  He is tolerant, patient, and quiet.

edit: was four power points shy.


----------



## Krug (Dec 10, 2002)

For your consideration:

*Krug Stormhammer*
Rogue 3/Ftr 2
Str: 14 (+2) Int: 16 (+3) Wis: 10 (0) Dex: 17 (+3) Con: 14 (+2)Cha: 8 (-1)
AC: 19 HD: 2d6+3d10+10 HP: 38
AL: Chaotic Good
XP: 11,000
BAB: +4 Fort: +5 +1 (Cloak) = +6  Ref: +6+1 (Cloak)= +7 Will: +1 +1 (Cloak)= +2
SA: +2 Saving throws vs Poisons/Spells/Spell-like effects, +2 checks on stonework, +1 attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids, +4 dodge bonus against giants, +2 Appraise on stone and metal items, +2 Craft on stone and metal, Evasion, Sneak Attack +2d6, Uncanny Dodge
Languages: Common, Dwarven, Goblin, Orc, Undercommon
Armor: Mithril Shirt, Large Steel Shield +1 (carried not wielded), Ring of Protection +1
Weapons: Repeating Crossbow +1 (+8/1d8+1/19-20x2/80') and Quiver with 30 normal bolts and 10 MW bolts in cases, Masterwork Warhammer (+7/1d8+2/x3), Handaxe (+6/1d6/x3)
Feats: Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Repeating Crossbow), Rapid Shot
Skills:  (86 points)
Appraise +3 (Int) + 4 ranks = +7
Balance +3 (Dex) + 3 ranks -2 (armor) = +4
Bluff -1 (Cha) + 5 ranks = +4
Climb +2 (Str) + 3 ranks -2 (armor) = +3
Craft (Traps) +3 (Int) +8 ranks + 2 (Tools)  = +13
Decipher Script +3 (Int) +4 ranks  = +7
Disable Device +3 (Int) +8 ranks + 2 (Tools) = +13
Hide +3 (Dex) + 8 ranks -2 (armor) = +9
Intuit Direction 0 (Wis) + 2  ranks = +2
Listen 0 (Wis) + 6 ranks = +6
Move Silently +3 (Dex) + 6 ranks -2 (armor) = + 7
Open Lock +3 (Dex) +8 ranks +2 (Tools) = +13
Search +3 (Int)  + 8 ranks = + 11
Spot +0 (Wis) + 8 ranks = +8
Swim +2 (Str) + 1 rank - 6 (weight) = -3
Use Magic Device -1 (Cha) +2 ranks = +1
Use Rope (+3) Dex + 2 ranks +2 (rope) = +7

Equipment: Masterwork Thieves Tools, Masterwork trapmaker's kit, Backpack, Rope, 4 potions of Cure Light Wounds, 1 potion of sneaking, 2 weeks rations, Waterskin, Bedroll, Chalk, Mirror, 3 flasks of oil, Flint and Steel, Silk Rope, Coin Pouch with 50 gp

History: Mercenary crossbowman and trapmaker, Krug Stormhammer left his dwarven hearth to see the world and earn his keep. His clan frowned upon him as he wasn't very skillful with the warhammer, and his family was severely disappointed when all he could find was a position as a crossbower; certainly one of the lowliest ranks in the dwarven hierachy. Nevertheless, he became quite an expert with it, and also spent much time making traps and opening locks, skills he knew he could sell in the outside world.

He has wandered to many places to seek his fortune, though he has probably spent most of it on ale and pork knuckles. Dressed in a stinking suit of armor and smelling like he hasn't bathed for a while, the dwarf is fanatically loyal to his companions as long as they don't complain about his BO. His appearances hides his mithril shirt and magical cloak.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2002)

I  Just rolled 16 14 16 12 18 13

Verakka 
Lizardman (+2CR)Level 1 Rogue, Level 1 Ranger, Level 1 Sorcerer (Monte Version)
Align: Neutral
Male, 6'3".175 pounds, yellow eyes, dark green skin with pale yellow undersides, light green spines and dewlap (neck 'comb'). Age 16 (human equiv 25)

Str 18      16 +2 
Dex 18    18
Con 16    14 +2 
Int 14      16-2 
Wis 12    
Cha 14     13+1@4th 


HP 51  (LM) 7+5 + (Rogue) 6,+ (Sorcerer) 4  + (Fighter) 8 + 15 Con =45
BaB   +3   (LM) +1
Fort  +5      
Ref   +10     (LM) +3
Will  +3      
Init   +4
Move 30'/Swim 30'
Speaks Draconic, Common

AC: 20
Flat: 16
Touch: 19

Listed attacks are 2 claws (or Greatclub, the listed weapon in the MM, implying that claws/weapons are used in combination with their bite as a single full attack action).
I have Multiattack, Ambidex and Two Weapon Fighting. I assume I can use a combo of claws, weapons and the bite? My bonuses would be claws as standard + bite @-2 or weapon as standard + Bite @ -2 or 2 weapons at -2 each plus Bite @ -2.


+5 Natural Armor
+6 Jump, +8 Swim, +4 Balance
Skills:10 (LM) + 40 Rogue,6 Ranger,6 Sorcerer
Multi-Attack
Weapon Proficiency
Exotic Weapon: Bastard Sword
Combat Reflexes
Track, 2 Weapon fighting, Ambidexterity
Favored Enemy: Humans
Sneak Attack +1D6
Summon Familiar
Evasion
<Leadership>

Attacks

Claws  +7 /+5 as off-hand with sword 1D4+4 20/X2
Bite 1D4 /+5  1D4+2 20/X2 Gets this in addition to claws/weapons
Bastard Sword  +8/+6 as 2 Weapon fighting) 1D10+6 two handed, +4dam 1 handed 19-20/X2
Short Sword  +8 1D6+4/2 in of-hand  19-20/X2 
Club +7  1D6+4/2 in off-hand  20/X2
Long Composite Bow  +7/+8 with master worked arrows 1D8+4  20/X3 110' increments
Dagger +7 1D4+4  10' Increments

Familiar: "Sletha" Tiny Pit Viper
HD:5, HP 22  Initiative +3 Move 15' Climb, Swim and standard
Str 6 Dex 17 Con 11 Int 6 Wis 12 Cha 2 AC:18 (3Dex,2 Size, 3 Natural)
Bite +5 1D4-3 (I min) + Poison: DC 11 Primary and Secondary is 1D6 Con
Scent, Balance +12, Climb +12, Hide +18, Listen +8, Spot +8.
Weapon Finesse: Bite
Alertness, Improved Evasion, Share Spells,
 Empathic Link to 1 Mile. +1 NA
Dark Brown with tiny yellow flecks.

Listen  5/+11 (+13 with familiar)
Spot  5/+11 (+13 with familiar)
Search 7/+9
Hide  6/+10
Move Silently 6/+10
Disable Device 4/+10
Open Locks 4/+10
Decipher Script 3/+4
Use Magic Device 4/+6
Bluff 2/+4
Appraise 1/+2
Balance 4/+12
Tumble 3/+7
Jump 4/+14
Swim  2/+14
Climb 2/+6
Spellcraft 2/+3
Concentration 2/+5
Know: Arcana 2/+3
Intimidate 1/+3
Gather Information 1/+3
Wilderness Lore 3/+4

Spells Known: 5/3 Per Day:5/4
Cantrips: Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Light, Daze, Quick Boost
1st Level Spells: Mage Armor, True Strike.


Heward's Handy Haversack (2,000GP)
+1 Bastard Sword (2,335GP)
Neck-Torc of Resistance +1 (1,000GP) as Cloak
MW Short Sword (310)
MW Thieves Tools :2 Sets (200GP) < 1 set in Haversack>
 Mighty Long Composite Bow (600GP)
 Quiver of 20 MW Arrows (140GP)
Quiver of 20 Normal Arrows  (1GP) <In Haversack>
4 Daggers (8GP)
Club (on back)
Headband of the Observant (2,000) +5 to Spot and Listen (pg 242 DMG , Vest of Escape as example of  an item that gives bonus to 2 skills, still 10 total)
Small pouch for Sletha (5 SP)
Scrolls: (All at 1st level casting) (150GP) <In Haversack>
Color Spray
Spider Climb
Hold Portal
Change Self
Erase
Feather Fall


< 5 Cure Light Wounds 1D8+1   250GP>
< Scrolls of (@ 1stLevel) Change Self,Erase,                          Tenser's Floating Disk   X2 =100GP>
< Bracers of Armor +1 = 1,000GP>
< Potion of Bull's Strength (3rd Level) 300GP>
 1650 spent of 1696..19 GP left.



Potions: 
Cure Light Wounds 1D8+1  X4 (200GP) <In Haversack>

3 Tindertwigs (3GP) <In Haversack>
50 Hemp Rope & Grapnel <In Haversack> (2GP)
3 flasks of acid (30GP) <In Haversack>
Belt Pouch (1GP)
3 Sunrods (6GP) <In Haversack>
4 flasks of oil (4SP) <In Haversack>
crowbar (2GP) <In Haversack>
Flint & Steel (1GP) <In Haversack>
 Dried Meat Rations: Equivalent to 1 week (3.5GP) <In Haversack>
2 Water Skins-Full (2GP) 1 worn, <1 in Haversack>
Bedroll (1SP) <In Haversack>
Sledge Hammer (1GP) <In Haversack>
Shovel (1GP) <In Haversack>
3 Torches (3CP) <In Haversack>
3 pcs chalk (3 CP) <In Haversack>
200 feet twine in a ball (8CP)
Bag of Stones: 20 or so at a ½ pound each <In Haversack>
2GP, 3SP,8CP in Belt Pouch

Verakka hails from some distant swamp of the Southlands. He doesn't ever speak of his home, except to say that he is no longer welcome there for undisclosed reasons. An affinity for Humans may have been the cause, as Verakka has studied and is fascinated by Mankind. This carried over to his abilities as a Bounty Hunter (Ranger), as he proved very good at tracking down and catching Criminals.Verakka has recently shifted his focus to matters Arcane, using his skills gained as a youth in human cities to good use finding magical items and searching out enchanted places.
The Lizardman travels about with his familiar Sletha, though the little snake usually remains hidden while in cities, as the sight of a Viper would cause a rather bad reaction.

Now in Ptolus searching for a way to Seal the banewarrens, Verakka has been joined by a mysterious Grey Elf who says that he _Dreamed_ of the Lizardman, and has come seeking him out, knowing that he needs to aid him and his companions in their Quest.


----------



## Krug (Dec 10, 2002)

Seriously, you should at least tell us how much GP we have...


----------



## novyet (Dec 10, 2002)

Iliar Rentia
Male Human Fighter 5
Age: 24
Weight: 277 Lbs
Height: 6' 9"
Hair: None
Eyes: Grey
Alignment Neutral Good
Current XP: 11000 
XP for Next Level: 15000 

Attributes
Str 18 (+4) 
Dex 16 (+3)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 12 (+1)
Cha 10 

Combat Info
HD 5d10+10
HP 44
Speed: 20'
AC: 24 (+3 Dexterity, +2 Shield, +5 Breastplate, +2 Armor Focus(Breastplate), +1 Armor Specialization (Medium), +1 Shield Specialization)
Flat Footed AC: 21 (+2 Shield, +5 Breastplate, +2 Armor Focus(Breastplate), +1 Armor Specialization (Medium), +1 Shield Specialization)
Touch AC: 13 (+3 Dexterity)
BAB: +5
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2 

Attacks: 
Gauntlet, +9 melee, 1d3+4, 20, x2, Size T, Type B
Dagger, +9 melee or +8 Ranged, 1d4+4, 19-20, x2, Size T, Type P
Warhammer, +9 melee, 1d8+4, 19-20, x2, Size M, Type B
Large Shield, +9 melee, 1d4+4, 20, x2, Type B
Heavy Crossbow, +8 Ranged, 1d10, 19-20, x2, Size L, Type P

Two Weapon Fighting Notes
Primary Attack: Warhammer +7 melee, 1d8+4, 20, x3, Size M, Type B
Off Hand Attack: Large Shield, +7 melee, 1d4+2, 20, x2, Type B
Armor Class drops by 1 (because Shield Specialization bonus is lost when attacking with the shield) when using two weapon fighting.

Skills
Climb +12 (8 Ranks +4 Strength)
Jump +12 (8 Ranks +4 Strength)
Swim +12 (8 Ranks +4 Strength)
Tumble +7 (4 Ranks, +3 Dexterity)

Languages
Common
Dwarven

Feats 
Human: Ambidexterity
1st Level: Armor Focus (Breastplate)
Fighter Bonus Feat: Two Weapon Fighting 
Fighter Bonus Feat: Shield Specialization 
3rd Level: Armor Specialization (Medium)
Fighter Bonus Feat: Defensive Fighter

Abilities
+1 Skill Point per Level
Bonus feat at first level

Equipment
Warhammer +1
Dagger
Heavy Crossbow
Masterwork 30 crossbow bolts
Large Wooden Shield of Bashing +1
Masterwork Breastplate
Cloak of Resistance +1
Gauntlets
Explorer's Outfit
6 Cure Light Wounds Potions
1 Cure Moderate Wounds Potion
2 weeks Trail Rations
5 torches
Flint and Steel
Backpack
Bedroll
Beltpouch

Money
25 pp
39 gp
18 sp 
5 cp

Carrying Capacities
Light: 100 Lbs
Medium: 200 Lbs
Heavy: 300 Lbs
Current Load: 113 Lbs, Medium 

Background
Iliar is a defensive specialist, who was a bodyguard for a noblewoman for about 3 years. At one point in a supposedly safe town, his client was killed by a assassin disguised as a flower girl. Although the assassin was caught, and Iliar was cleared of all charges, he decided to leave the life of a bodyguard and become an adventurer, trying to help those in need to help himself feel better about what happened to Crysta. So far it isn't helping, and so he's begun taking on more and more dangerous locales and groups in his effort to atone. Unless he comes to terms with his failure, his inner demons will eventually get him killed. When he isn't risking death, he makes a good addition to any group, and can hold any line with the best of them.

Description
6'9" and a wall of muscle. Shaved head, and a penchant for wearing royal blue. Tattoo of a viper on right arm near shoulder. Doesn't speak about tattoo when asked.


----------



## novyet (Dec 10, 2002)

Shield Specialization 
(Kingdoms of Kalamar)
Shield Specialization [Fighter, General] 
Prerequisites: Shield Proficiency. 
Benefit: You get a +1 AC bonus when using a shield. You also receive no attack penalties or lose your shield’s AC bonus when using shield bash attacks 

Armor Specialization
(Quintessential Fighter)
Prerequisites: +2 Base Attack Bonus, Armor proficiency
Benefit: Choose light, medium, or heavy armor when you take this feat. You get a +1 competence bonus to your AC when wearing armor of that type.

Defensive Fighter [Fighter, General]
(Quintessential Fighter)
Prerequisites: DEX 13+, +2 Base Attack
Benefit: When fighting defensively, you only suffer a –2 penalty to attack (instead of –4).

Armor Focus
(Rokugan)
Prerequisites: +2 Base Attack Bonus, Armor proficiency
Benefit: Choose a specific type of armor (not a category). You get a +2
dodge bonus to AC when wearing armor of that type.


----------



## Keia (Dec 10, 2002)

Titus Silverstar
_ Male Cleric 6_

*Age: * 27
*Weight: *227 Lbs
*Height: *6' 3"
*Hair: *Black, long tied in ponytail
*Eyes: *Amber

*Alignment: *Neutral Good
*Xps: *16,500 xps
*Languages: *Common, Celestial, Elven


Attributes
*Str *16 (+3) 
*Dex *10 + 2 (+1)
*Con *14 (+2)
*Int *14 (+2)
*Wis *19 (+4)
*Cha *16 (+3)

Initiative: +3 (+1 Dex, +2 Celerity)
Move: 40'
Hit Points: 50
AC: 20 (+1 Dex, +6 Mithral Breastplate +1, +3 large steel shield +1)
BAB: +4 (+7 to hit melee, +5 ranged)

Saves: +8 Fort (+5 Base, +2 CON, +1 cloak), +4 Ref (+2 Base, +1 DEX, +1 cloak), +10 Will (+5 Base, +4 WIS, +1 cloak)

Feats: Power Attack, Divine Might, Craft Arms and Armor, Weapon Focus (Longsword) from War, Improved Shield Bash

Deity: Undeclared
Domains: Celerity (See below), War

Skills:
Concentrate +8 (6 Ranks, +2 Con)
Craft (Armorsmith) +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Int)
Craft (Weaponsmith) +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Int)
Diplomacy +9 (6 Ranks, +3 Cha)
Heal +10 (6 Ranks, +4 Wis)
Knowledge Arcana +3 (1 Rank, +2 Int)
Knowledge Religion +8 (6 Ranks, +2 Int)
Spellcraft +8 (6 Ranks, +2 Int)
Spot +6 (2 Ranks, +4 Wis)

Equipment:
+1 Mithral Breastplate (4,600), 1/2 cost 40 xps used
+1 Large Steel Shield (520), 1/2 cost 40 xps used
+1 Cloak of Resistance (1,000), 
+1 Longsword (525) 1/2 cost 40 xps used
Darkwood Club (330gp)
Wand of CLW (50 Charges)
Scroll (At caster level 5th Neutralize Poison, Remove Curse, Invisibility Purge)
Everburning Torch
Holy Symbol, Wooden
Backpack
Rations (10 days)
Healer's Kit
Bedroll/Blanket, etc.

Gp 12 Sp 10 Cp 5



Spells: 
Domain: (1st) Blur; (2nd) Cat's Grace; (3rd) Magic Vestment;
0th (5): Create Water, Detect Magic (x2), Light, Purify Food and Drink
1st (4): Bless, Detect Evil, Doom, Protection from Evil
2nd (4): Bull's Strength (x2), Endurance, Hold Person
3rd (3): Dispel Magic, Spikes (DotF), Searing Light

Background:
Titus is a relatively young cleric who is going to a difficult curve on his road to enlightenment. 

Trained to be a cleric at an early age, Titus retired from the clergy upon falling in love and marrying. Titus worked as a blacksmith in small borderland village and frequently enchanted armor and arms for adventurers who went into the wild to do what they do. Titus left the village occasionally to obtain special materials for his craft. Upon returning from one such trip, Titus found the village destroyed and his young wife and family dead at the hands of an unknown cult. Vowing vengence, Titus has renewed his clerical vows and set off to rid the world of evil. 

Items from Splat Books:

Celerity Domain (Defenders of the Faith)
Granted Power: +2 enhancement bonus to dexterity, speed increased +10ft. wen in light armor, +2 enhancement bonus on initiative. These are supernatural abilities.
1. Blur
2. Cat's Grace
3. Air Walk
4. Haste
5. Tree Stride
6. Wind Walk
7. Mass Haste
8. Blink
9. Time Stop

Divine Might [Divine] (Defenders of the Faith)
You can channel energy to increase the damage you deal in combat
Prerequisite: Ability to turn undead, Cha 13+, Str 13+, Power attack.
Benefit: Spend one of your turn undead attempts to add your Charisma bonus to your weapon damage for a number of rounds equal to your Charisma bonus. This is a free action (clarified through the Sage).

Improved Shield Bash [General] (Defenders of the Faith)
You cna push opponents back by bashing them with your shield.
Prerequisite: Power Attack
Benefit: Any shield bash you make with a small or large shield also affets your opponent as if you had performed a bull's rush.  You don't actually move into your opponent's square or incur attacks of opportunity for the bash.  You also can't move your opponent more than 5 feet, nor can you move along with the defender.  You can't use this feat with a buckler.

Spikes
Transmutation
Level: Clr 3, Drd 3
Components: V,S,M
Casting Time: One Action
Range: Touch
Target: Wooden weapon touched
Duration: 1 hour/lvl
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No

As Brambles (small magical thorns or spikes protrude from the surface of a wooden weapon, such as a club, greatclub, nunchaku, or quarterstaff. For the duration of the spell, the weapon deals both piercing and bludgeoning damage. It gains a +1 enhancement bonus on its attacks and deals an additional +1 point of damage per caster level (maximum of +10). This spell works only on weapons with wooden striking surfaces.) except that the affected weapon gains +2 enhancement bonus on its attacks, and its threat range is doubled.


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

Dang!!  It looks like I missed this one.

Ah well, I guess I can't join _all_ the games, and I don't want Gru getting sick of me - he DMs three of my other games.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Dec 10, 2002)

*Another PC?*

If you are looking for another PC please let me know, I respond once a day!


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes, Uriel, I literally mean set your stats at any level you like.  If you want to do point-buy or roll, that's fine too. 

Starting gold for a 5th level character is 9000gp.  

Let me add one other thing: characters start with 11,000xp.  If you want to burn a portion on magic items, that is fine.

It looks like we have five characters now, so we have room for one more.  Garyh, if you don't mind, let's give djrdjmsqrd the spot.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 11, 2002)

.


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *It looks like we have five characters now, so we have room for one more.  Garyh, if you don't mind, let's give djrdjmsqrd the spot. *




Not a problem, Gru.  I'm in more than my share of PbP's already, and I'd like to see more folk get involved here on the IC board.  

Have fun, djrdjmsqrd and everyone!!


----------



## Krug (Dec 11, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not a problem, Gru.  I'm in more than my share of PbP's already, and I'd like to see more folk get involved here on the IC board.
> 
> Have fun, djrdjmsqrd and everyone!! *




Yes, Gary, 11 is more than sufficient. 

A Psion, A Rogue-Xbowman, A Ranger/Rogue/Sorcerer, A Warrior, A Priest.

Djr - Magery perhaps?  A good fireball is always such an advantage in diplomatic matters.


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, Gary, 11 is more than sufficient. *




 

Plus I'm in developement on Mecha Crusade: Liberation, Metal Joe, Star Wars Republic, Friday the 13th, and the Hivemind Adventure.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 11, 2002)

Although I am sure people will continue to tweak their characters (and submit them, in the case of Djr), I am starting the action.  The introductory section of the adventure will take some time.

The action starts here: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33261


----------



## Krug (Dec 11, 2002)

Woo hoo! we're on our way!
BTW, do we know each other?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 11, 2002)

Verakka 
Lizardman (+2CR)Level 1 Rogue, Level 1 Ranger, Level 1 Sorcerer (Monte Version)
Align: Neutral
Male, 6'3".175 pounds, yellow eyes, dark green skin with pale yellow undersides, light green spines and dewlap (neck 'comb'). Age 16 (human equiv 25)

Str 18      +4
Dex 18    +4
Con 16    +3
Int 14      +2
Wis 12    +1
Cha 14     +2


HP 45 
BaB  +2  
Fort  +5      
Ref   +9      
Will  +3      
Init   +8
Move 30'/Swim 30'
Speaks Draconic, Common

AC: 19
Flat: 15
Touch: 19

+5 Natural Armor
+6 Jump, +8 Swim, +4 Balance
Skills:10 (LM) + 40 Rogue,6 Ranger,6 Sorcerer
Multi-Attack
Weapon Proficiency
Gladiatorial Slave Background: Exotic Weapons;
 Bastard Sword, Net, Warfan
Combat Reflexes
Improved Initiative
Track, 2 Weapon fighting, Ambidexterity
Favored Enemy: Humans
Sneak Attack +1D6
Summon Familiar
Weapon Focus:Bastard Sword
Fey-Blooded: (Charm Person 1/D as a spell-like ability.
Necromancer spells@ -1 caster level, -4 to resist Spells/Powers from Fey Beings)


                         The Talaxian Duelist Sword Style 

                         Lesson 1-Calm Demeanor
The calm demeanor technique makes
                         Concentration a Class Skill for the duelist, and gives him a +2 bonus to Will saves
                         against mind-affecting spells if he is in melee combat.

Lesson 2-Weapon Mastery
Gains Weapon Focus:Bastard Sword

Attacks

Claws  +6 /+4 as offhand with sword 1D4+4 20/X2
Bite 1D4 /+4  1D4+2 20/X2 Gets this in addition to claws/weapons
Bastard Sword  +8 1D10+6 two handed, +4 1 handed 19-20/X2
Gladius  +7/+5 offhand 1D6+4/2 in of-hand  18-20/X2 
Club +6  1D6+4/2 in off-hand  20/X2
Long Composite Bow  +6/+7 with master worked arrows 1D8+4  20/X3 110' increments
Dagger +6 1D4+4  10' Increments
Spider Throwing Knife  1D4+, 19-20/X3 20' Increments


Familiar: "Sletha" Tiny Pit Viper
HD:5, HP 22  Initiative +3 Move 15' Climb, Swim and standard
Str 6 Dex 17 Con 11 Int 6 Wis 12 Cha 2 AC:18 (3Dex,2 Size, 3 Natural)
Bite +5 1D4-3 (I min) + Poison: DC 11 Primary and Secondary is 1D6 Con
Scent, Balance +12, Climb +12, Hide +18, Listen +8, Spot +8.
Weapon Finesse: Bite
Alertness, Improved Evasion, Share Spells,
 Empathic Link to 1 Mile. +1 NA
  Damage Reduction 5/+1, Invisibility Up to 1 minute/Sorc. Level: May be broken up
Into smaller increments.

Dark Brown with tiny yellow flecks.

Listen  5/+11 (+13 with familiar)
Spot  5/+11 (+12 with familiar)
Search 5/+7
Hide  4/+8
Move Silently 4/+8
Disable Device 4/+10
Open Locks 4/+10
Decipher Script 3/+4
Use Magic Device 3/+5
Bluff 2/+4
Appraise 1/+2
Balance 4/+12
Tumble 2/+6
Jump 4/+14
Swim  2/+14
Climb 1/+5
Spellcraft 2/+3
Concentration 1/+4
Know: Arcana 2/+3
Intimidate 1/+3
Gather Information 1/+3
Wilderness Lore 3/+4

Spells Known: 5/3
Cantrips: Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Light, Daze, Quick Boost
1st Level Spells: Mage Armor, True Strike, Charm Person.


Heward's Handy Haversack (2,000GP)
+1 Bastard Sword (2,335GP)
Neck-Torc of Resistance +1 (1,000GP) as Cloak
MW Short Sword (310)
MW Thieves Tools :2 Sets (200GP) < 1 set in Haversack>
 Mighty Long Composite Bow (600GP)
 Quiver of 17 MW Arrows (119GP)
Quiver of 20 Normal Arrows  (1GP) <In Haversack>
4 Daggers (8GP)
3 Spider throwing knives (1  on hip, 2 in Haversack)
Club (on back)
Headband of the Observant (2,000) +2 to Spot and Listen (pg 242 DMG , Vest of Escape as example of  an item that gives bonus to 2 skills, still 10 total)
Small pouch for Sletha (5 SP)
Scrolls: (All at 1st level casting) (150GP) <In Haversack>
Color Spray
Spider Climb
Hold Portal
Change Self
Erase
Feather Fall

Potions: 
Cure Light Wounds 1D8+1  X4 (200GP) <In Haversack>

3 Tindertwigs (3GP) <In Haversack>
50 Hemp Rope & Grapnel <In Haversack> (2GP)
3 flasks of acid (30GP) <In Haversack>
Belt Pouch (1GP)
3 Sunrods (6GP) <In Haversack>
4 flasks of oil (4SP) <In Haversack>
crowbar (2GP) <In Haversack>
Flint & Steel (1GP) <In Haversack>
 Dried Meat Rations: Equivalent to 1 week (3.5GP) <In Haversack>
2 Water Skins-Full (2GP) 1 worn, <1 in Haversack>
Bedroll (1SP) <In Haversack>
Sledge Hammer (1GP) <In Haversack>
Shovel (1GP) <In Haversack>
3 Torches (3CP) <In Haversack>
3 pcs chalk (3 CP) <In Haversack>
200 feet twine in a ball (8CP)
Bag of Stones: 20 or so at a ½ pound each <In Haversack>
3GP, 3SP,8CP in Belt Pouch









                          Background
                         Verakka hails from some distant swamp of the Southlands. He doesn't ever speak
                         of his home, except to say that he is no longer welcome there for undisclosed
                         reasons. Early in the young Lizardman's life outside of his tribe, Verakka was taken
                         by Slavers and sold far in the south to a Gladiatorial Arena. Fighting for his
                         survival, Verakka learned the use of many weapons, as well as perfecting his
                         natural weaponry. A savagery untapped, as well as the will to survive and be free
                         eventually led to Verakka's chance to escape. Scaling a Wall in the dead of night,
                         Verakka headed north to the city of Hurndollin, living amongst the dregs of the
                         city and learning the skills of the Rogue. It was here, as well, that Verakka
                         encountered a Society of Rogues, dedicated to a Dueling tradition as a matter of
                         Honor. Verakka cut an odd figure, dueling in the back alleys and streets, a reptilian
                         Swashbuckler, and he gained quite a reputation as a settler of disputes. After a
                         year or so like this, Verakka left the cities of the Midlands and continued North,
                         living off the land and taking work as a Bounty hunter, where his combat skills
                         proved invaluable. recently, Verakka has manifested arcane powers, leading to his
                         current state and obsession with things magical. Taking on a small Pit Viper as a
                         familiar, Verakka has come to the Banewarrens, seeking to solve the mystery of
                         their Opening.


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *PS OoC:Garyh:  11 isn't enough. I plan on giving you an 'auto-In' when I start running games on here soon.
> I want your head to explode. *




Well, once the ones I'm in developement on start up, I'll be in 16.   

I'm trying to be more selective in which games I join now.  Really.  I mean it.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Dec 11, 2002)

*Working...*

Working on a pc now; Denai, Female Half-Elf Bard (Ranger/Bard)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 5, 2003)

Happy New Year, Everyone.

I have been slacking this holiday, and I apologize for not setting a restart date in advance.  I will resume the game within 24 hours.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 20, 2003)

We have two spots in the Banewarrens campaign.

Current characters include a rogue/ranger, a rogue/ranger/sorceror, a fighter, and a cleric.  We are losing our psion.  

Please read this thread for character details and the game thread for the story thus far.


----------



## perivas (Jan 20, 2003)

*Morden "The Pious" Kainen V:*  Human Cleric 1/Evoker 5; CR 6; Medium Humanoid; HD 1d8+5d4+20; hp 41; Init +3; Spd 30'; AC 16 (touch 15, flat-footed 13); Atk +2 base, +3 melee (1d4+1, dagger), +7 ranged (1d8+1, mighty composite short bow (+1 STR)); SQ: toad familiar (named Merkit); AL LG; SV Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +7; Str 12, Dex 16, Con 18 (16), Int 21(+2) (19), Wis 12, Cha 14.

_Skills:_  Alchemy 4, Concentration 8, Craft (bookbinding) 4, Diplomacy 4, Heal 4, Knowledge (arcana) 8, Knowledge (geography) 3, Knowledge (history) 5, Knowledge (nature) 3, Knowledge (religion) 4, Scry 1, Spellcraft 8

_Feats:_  Energy Substitution (sonic), Martial Weapon Proficiency: long bow, Scribe Scroll, Signature Spell (magic missile), Silent Spell, Spellcasting Prodigy, Spell Mastery (detect magic, identify, magic missile, read magic, shield); Weapon Focus: long bow

_Languages:_ Common, Celestial, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven

_Cleric Spells_ (domains: healing, war; 3/2+_d_): 0--create water (1), light (1), mending (1); 1--comprehend languages (1), cure light wounds (1), obscuring mist (1)

_Wizard Spells_ (restricted from transmutation; 4+_s_/5+_s_/4+_s_/2+_s_):  0--arcane mark, dancing lights, daze, detect magic (2), detect poison, disrupt undead, flare, ghost sound, light, mage hand (1), mending, open/close, prestidigation, ray of frost (2), read magic (1), resistance; 1--comprehend languages, endure elements (1), identify, lesser acid orb (1), magic missile, protection from evil, shield (2), sleep (1), summon monster I (1), unseen servant; 2--darkness (1), flaming sphere (2), glitterdust (1), invisibility (1); 3--fireball (2), gaseous form (1)

_Possessions:_circlet of intellect +2; pearl of power (1st level); MW mighty composite short bow (+1 STR); arrows in quiver(20); dagger; spellbook; spell component pouch; everburning sphere; flint & steel; soap; steel mirror; backpack; vials of ink & pen; waterskin; 2 scholar outfits; bedroll; +1 bracers of armor; +1 ring of protection; +1 amulet of natural armor; scroll of fireball (5th level); scroll of lightning bolt (5th level)

_Description:_  Morden is a delicately-featured young man with light blonde hair, icy blue eyes and an easy smile.  He strikes one as more "pretty" than handsome.  His attire is clean, neat and very typical of a novice wizard--robes, a well-organized spell pouch and a shiny dagger betraying its lack of use.  The only odd thing about his ensemble is the long bow and quiver.  His overall build is average--both in height and build--and rather unremarkable.

_Background:_  Morden "The Pious" Kainen V is the great, great, great, great grandson of the renowned archmage of Greyhawk.  Although factual documentation and certifiable testimony may be lacking to prove such a claim, fate itself seems to agree with the claim.  He has always lived a charmed life, as if the great archmage himself had been there to play the guardian angel and assure his distant progeny's success.  While one would suspect such a connection to be a constant source of danger and problems, it was not the case for Morden.  In fact, he seemed to have reaped only the benefit and suffered none of the consequences.  A large inheritance from his mother--the great, great granddaughter of Mordenkainen--left Morden with all his basic needs fulfilled at an early age.  His nature talent for the arcane arts seemed another great gift.  Admissions to the prestigious Academy of High Wizardry came all too easy for him.  

Even life after the Academy seemed blessed, as he met up with the famed Eadric, High Elven Paladin of the Church of Corellon Larethian, and his troupe of war-dancers as his first adventuring crew.  That adventure literally dropped into his arms Princess Ariona of Albion, who became quite smitten with young Morden rather quickly.  When he returned to Albion with the princess, he was even offered a chance to wed the damsel, although he declined in favor of more adventuring under the pretense of proving his worth.  He headed off the Ptolus to search out a new flavor for adventure and promised his fiancee a dear gift from a true heart.  So far, every time Morden spoke his name and claimed his heritage good things seem to happen for him.  Well, maybe his luck is finally spent in Ptolus; but then again, who knows....

_OOC:  A ridiculous background I know, but fun to write at least._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2003)

*Fallon Whitehart*

Halfling Psion (Telepath)
Level 5
Chaotic Good
Str: 10, Dex: 16, Con: 12, Int: 15, Wis: 14, Cha: 19
Hits: 18
A.C.: 17 (18w/ dodge) (+4 armor, +2 dex, +1 size)

BAB: +2, Fort: +4, Ref: +6, Will: +8.
Power points: 15
Psi crystal: Bilbo: liar (+2 on bluff checks)

Powers: <discipline>
0)	(3+d) <Missive>, Detect Psionics, Finger of fire, Burst
1)	(2+d) <Sense link>, Fire Fall, Skate
2)	(1+d) <Brain Lock>, Astral Construct II

Psionic combat modes:
1)	Mind blast
2)	Empty mind
3)	Tower of iron will
4)	Mind crush
5)	Thought shield
6)	Mental barrier
7)	Ego whip

Skills:
1)	Animal Empathy: 8/+12
2)	Bluff: 8/+14
3)	Sense Motive: 8/+10
4)	Intimidate: 8/+12
5)	Gather Information: 8/+12
6)	Psicraft: 8/+10

Feats: 
Inertial armor
Dodge

IItem	where on person	quantity	weight	GP
Dorje 1st level: Stomp	Belt pouch	1	*	
Dorje 1st level: Lesser Bod adjustment	Belt pouch	 	 	
Dorje 1st level: Feather Fall	Belt pouch	 	 	
Shard +3: Intimidate	Belt pouch	 	 	
Shard +3: Diplomacy	Belt pouch	 	 	
Shard +3: Escape Artist	Belt pouch	 	 	
Shard +3: Psicraft	Belt pouch	 	 	40
Sling	Belt pouch	 	 	*
10 sling stones.	Belt pouch	 	 	1
Back pack	back	 	 	2
Mitheral shirt	body	 	 	1,100
Cloak of resistance +1	back	 	 	1000
Slipers of spiderclimb	feet	 	 	2000
Psionatrice of Telepathy	neck	 	 	2000
M.W. Sickle	 	 	 	306


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 20, 2003)

You are both in.  Feel free to join the IC dialogue immediately.  Finish the characters in the next few days.

My assumption is that you are friends of the characters already in the action, who catch up with them after the recent strange events.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

Cool.


----------



## Keia (Jan 21, 2003)

Argent, perivas,

Welcome to the Banewarrens - you're just in time for the fun!

Keia


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2003)

Er..did some other folks drop out Gru?
woohoo@Argent joining...now things will be ULTRA-SERIOUS!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Er..did some other folks drop out Gru?
> woohoo@Argent joining...now things will be ULTRA-SERIOUS! *



you have the address wrong. it's www.oohoo@argent.com silly!


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 21, 2003)

Kamard informed me that he would not be continuing with Grim, and the sixth person (djrsomething) never made his character.

Now we are back to six.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 21, 2003)

Is there a opening? I am interested in joining.


Edit:  Nevermind, my gaming plate has suddenly got full 
Not everyone can be garyH


----------



## perivas (Jan 21, 2003)

I graciously accept your offer.  Thanks, Gru!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 21, 2003)

Is there still room in this Banewarrens game? If so, please count me in. I play Groknar Bloodfist in your ITCK game. I'll post my character later tonight, and you can decide if you want him.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 22, 2003)

Hammerhead, I'd prefer to wait and see how you are as a player in ITCK first.  But I will consider you first in line if we need a replacement.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 22, 2003)

*Ptolus*

_This is the first of several tidbits about the city of Ptolus and its districts.  I decided to put it here rather than disrupt the game thread._

Ptolus is a major city of about 30,000 people.  It is located near a large bay on the southern end of the Whitewind Sea, and was originally built around a fortress, Dalenguard.  Ptolus is built over an abandoned underground dwarven city, Dwarvenhearth, the ancestral home of dwarves known as the Stonelost.  Called the "City of the Spire," Ptolus lies in the shadow of a strange rock formation rising impossibly high (almost 3,000 feet) and surrounded by mysterious legends and rumors.  These tales tell of ancient battles wages and cities erected on the site.  Many of them might be at least somewhat true, for recent developments have revealed vast complexes under the city.

Of late, Ptolus has become a city of adventurers as treasure-seekers have flocked there to explore and plunder the labrynthine structures beneath the streets.  If the stories are true, these catacombs involve the sewers of the city, the remains of an older city (and its sewer system), Dwarvenhearth, and even more, plunging impossibly deep below the present urban area.

Ptolus lies in a cool, rainy coastal region with harsh winters.  It serves as an important port on the Whitewind Sea and until recently was part of the Empire of Tarsis.  With the collapse of the Imperial government, Ptolus now maintains a somewhat independent status, ruled by a council still dominated by representatives of an Empire far removed from the city's concerns.


----------



## perivas (Jan 22, 2003)

I've started to post Morden 'The Pious".  He's further up in the thread.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 24, 2003)

Hammerhead, we have another opening.  Novyet is stepping out, so the party is losing Iliar (the fighter).

Current chars include: cleric, telepath, clr/evoker, rog/rgr/sor, and rog/ftr

Join the IC discussion and post a character as soon as you can.  Let me know if you are no longer interested.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 24, 2003)

I am interested. I'll post my character tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 24, 2003)

Great.  See you then.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 24, 2003)

Malikar di'Tandaer
Lawful Good Human Ranger 1 Fighter 2 Paladin 3

Strength 18 (+4)
Dexterity 16 (+3)
Constitution 14 (+2)
Intelligence 10 (+0)
Wisdom 10 (+0)
Charisma 18 (+4)

Hit Points: 52
Armor Class: 18 (+5 Armor, +3 Dexterity)
BAB: +6/+1

Saves:
Fortitude +14 (+8 Base, +2 Constitution, +4 Charisma)
Reflex +8 (+1 Base, +3 Dexterity, +4 Charisma)
Will +7 (+1 Base, +0 Wisdom, +4 Charisma, +2 Feat)

Attacks: 
Shortsword +12/+7 (+5 Base, +4 Strength, +1 Feat, +1 Enhancement) 1d6 +5

Two Shortswords +10/+10/+5 (+5 Base, +4 Strength, +1 Feat, +1 Enhancement, -2 Hand) 1d6 +5 / 1d6 +5

Skills: (32 Skill Points)
Climb +9  (4 Ranks, +4 Strength, -1 Armor, +2 Circumstance)
Diplomacy +8 (4 Ranks, +4 Charisma)
Jump +7 (4 ranks, +4 Strength, -1 Armor)
Knowledge: Nobility +6 (6 ranks, +0 Intelligence)
Listen +4 (4 ranks, +0 Wisdom)
Spot +4 (4 ranks, +0 Wisdom)
Swim +8 (4 ranks, +4 Strength)
Wilderness Lore +4 (4 ranks, +0 Wisdom)

Languages: Common

Feats:
Track, Ambidexterity, Two-Weapon Fighting, Iron Will, Quick Draw, Weapon Focus: Shortsword,  Power Attack, Off-Hand Weapon Expert, Divine Might

Special Abilities:
Favored Enemy: Evil Outsiders 
Divine Grace 
Divine Health
Detect Evil
Lay on Hands
Aura of Courage
Smite Evil 1/day
Remove Disease 1/week
Turn Undead 7/day (1st)

Equipment:

Shortsword +1
Shortsword +1
Mithral Breastplate

Explorer's Outfit
Backpack
-Bedroll
-Blanket
-Flint and Steel
-Grappling Hook
-Hammer
-Piton (5)
-Pouch, Belt
-Rations (4)
-Rope, Silk 50'
-Soap
-Spade
-Waterskin (2)
-Whetstone
Sunrod (4)
Signet Ring

Climber's Kit

Appearance: 
Malikar is a tall, good-looking muscular man who stands perfectly straight with his shoulders even. Malikar has long, carefully-trimmed golden brown hair and a slight beard that grows constantly, requiring him to shave several times a day. As he strides confidently, his head is held high and his chin straight, and he looks straight ahead. Malikar resembles a soldier standing at attention, at all times. His fur-lined clothes would be of distinctive quality, except for their age. He wears a shining silver breastplate, and two shortswords, their pommels resembling lions, hang at his belt.

Background: 
The Tandaers were once favored nobility of Palastan, both barons and Viridian Lords. However, Tandarus Tandaer, Malikar's great-grandfather, fell to the temptation of an abyssal succubus. Under her spell, Tandarus committed despicable acts of villainy, but was defeated by other Viridian Lords. He was stripped of his titles and honorifics and put to death. His children were sent into exile. Alicia Tandaer, Tandarus's granddaughter, and Malikar's mother, reared her son and teaching him about his glorious ancestors. She was obsessed with becoming nobility again, having been reared on the same stories of riches and honor by her parents. Malikar, at his coming of age, swore to restore the honor of the Tandaer family, both to bring comfort to his mother and to make amends for the deeds of his ancestor. As such, he travelled to Ptolus to gain glory and riches in the Spire.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 29, 2003)

*The Districts of Ptolus*

Ptolus lies between the Spire and the sea.  The highest portions of the city, the Noble's Quarter, is built on the very feet of the Spire.  From there the level of the city drops down a sharp cliff to Oldtown, and then again into Midtown.  Lastly, the final cliffs of Ptolus drop into the sea, with the only flat area at the bottom of the cliffs occupied by the city's docks.  Well-worn paths connect the various elevations of the city and help make Ptolus very defensible (although the city has not been attacked in even an elf's lifetime).

The King's River flows through the city, spilling into an eroded chasm in the northwest corner and flowing down to the Whitewind Sea near the docks.  The bottom of the chasm, usually called the King's River Gorge, is 80 feet below the level of ground on the north side, but almost 180 feet below on the south side.  The south side still bears the old city walls and fortifications.  A bridge built atop two massive pillars, themselves erected atop two natural rock columns, stretches across the King's River Gorge at a steep angle, leading into the area of the city known as Oldtown.  Another bridge stretches across the chasm with the help of another rock column, joining Oldtown with the Rivergate District.  Although Oldtown is higher, the difference in elevation between these two districts is not as steep, so the slope of the bridge seems far less noticeable.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 29, 2003)

*Oldtown*

When Ptolus was founded, it existed only as a small community surrounding a fortress called Dalenguard.  The fortress' original purpose was to keep the area clear of evil creatures, drawn by the power of the Banewarrens and Jabel Shammar.  Over the years, the community grew into an important port and the need for Dalenguard as a wilderness bastion waned.  Today, the area surrounding the old fortress (still used by the Imperial appointed ruler of the city, the Commissar) is know as Oldtown.  It sits atop a ridge higher than most of the rest of Ptolus, but still lower than the Noble's Quarter.

The stone and marble buildings of Oldtown reflect an earlier, grander age.  Columns flanking majestic entrances, tall stone towers, and buildings with three or even four stories are common sights here.  Yet all are marked with the signs of age and wear.  Today many of the buildings are used to house the bureacracy the Empire forces upon the city.  Still others are museums or homes for the wealthy (who are not quite wealthy enough to live in the Noble's Quarter).  There are wonderful theaters, auditoriums, and even a grand sporting arena in this large district of the city.  Also located here is the Delver's Guild, an association that provides assistance in the form of maps, reference material, and equipment to explorers of the ancient dwarven city which lies below the streets of Ptolus.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 4, 2003)

*Hate to interrupt*

...but we need to talk strategy. That orc is kicking our butts! One good hit and I'll go down. Verakka, the one lizard I counted to get us out of this, is down as well. The dwarf can't seem to hit, and even he could the damage would be insignificant. We need to set up some flanking and deal some damage. I realize I made some mistakes this fight; big ones. 

I don't think surrender is a valid option, and Malikar is a stubborn fool who doesn't like to retreat. He will if he has too, but nothing else. Any chance we can get some Magic Missiles or something to smack the orc?

I also think that as soon as we get into town...SHIELD POTIONS. Lots of shield potions. Verakka already has the spell, which is nice. But a nice Shield could bump my pathetic 18 to a relatively impressive 25.


----------



## Krug (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Hate to interrupt*



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *...but we need to talk strategy. That orc is kicking our butts! One good hit and I'll go down. Verakka, the one lizard I counted to get us out of this, is down as well. The dwarf can't seem to hit, and even he could the damage would be insignificant. *




Why you little... 

If we managed to flank I would have scored my Sneak Attack bonus, but yea, I can't take him down on my own.

Yes, some strategy would be good. But there might be more to this than apparent. Is the orc magicked?

well so much for strategy. I guess the _rush in and cusinart_ foe method has lots going for it.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 4, 2003)

I know that if you could flank you could unleash a deady sneak attack. Believe me, no one has more respect for a rogue's damage than me, because I always play them. My point was that plinking away with a crossbow is likely to be ineffective without sneak attacks. You should have been able to flank before, but I screwed up. Sorry.

Well, she's dead. Thanks to the cleric who healed me. I wouldn't have made it otherwise. What classes do we have in our game? I think we have:

Lizardfolk Rogue/Ranger/Sorcerer
Human Ranger/Fighter/Paladin
Dwarf Rogue/Fighter
Human Evoker/Cleric
Halfling Telepath
Human Cleric


----------



## Keia (Feb 4, 2003)

No problem on the heal.  It's what I do.

As far as AC's go, we all have pretty low AC's, for the most part, because we're 5th (and I for one, didn't spend all my money on Defense).

Keia

ps. I don't think there is such a thing as a shield potion.  In fact, I'm pretty sure there isn't one according to the rules.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 4, 2003)

*Shield Potions*

I wouldn't consider the list on pg 191 of Core Rulebook II to be the end-all, be-all potion list. 

A potion would just be a single use, use activated item limited to spells of 3rd level or lower that make sense, right? (i.e., no potions of lightning bolt) Or are there no potions of Mage Armor, no potions of Displacement, no potions of Protection from Evil? That just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Victim (Feb 4, 2003)

3rd level or lower.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 5, 2003)

Shut up. What are you talking about, Victim?


----------



## Keia (Feb 5, 2003)

I know this is just rules and not pertinent to Banewarrens so I'm done after this.  I thought Potions could only be created from spells that targetted a creature and spells in which the target was 'personal' could not be made into potions.  

That's why there are no shield potions, or true strike potions, etc.

Keia


----------



## Krug (Feb 5, 2003)

Keia's make sense. We'll see what Gru rules.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 7, 2003)

Actually, I tend to be flexible as far as potions are concerned.  I'm willing to allow most spells to be made into potions, even ones which have area effects.  Personal favorite: flameblade potions.  Sword in a bottle.

Shield is nice, but it has its limits.

The orc got pretty lucky with criticals.  And now Titus got lucky with spells.  You'll pick up the strategy as you get to know one another.

Derek

P.S. As I recall, Monte Cook had an article about this topic on his website.
P.P.S. Sorry about the slow response.  I forgot to subscribe to this thread, I guess.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 9, 2003)

So I CAN buy Shield potions...good. 

GruTheWanderer, I have some questions about my character. As you can see, I'm trying to play a Paladin(Fighter/Ranger) based on the concept of honor and ancestry, rather than religion. Would it be possible to switch out of the Paladin's skill list Knowledge: Religion for Knowledge: Nobility?

Also, we need to decide: press the attack, or rest and recover spells. Perhaps we could use a diviniation to decide, like Inkling. I say we press forward!

In addition to the switch of Knowledge: Nobility, I'd like to remove my hand-crafted items. I feel they are kind of unfair, and besides, Crafting doesn't fit my character concept anyway. If not, well, that's more than okay. 

Thanks.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 9, 2003)

Making the switch to Knowledge: Nobility is fine, as is swapping out the hand-crafted stuff.  In general, I am very flexible as a DM about altering classes, selling and buying items, even changing your character (levels, skills, and feats) during the game (if you find a previous idea doesn't fit your character concept as well as you thought).

In my real-life game, a fourth-level wizard became a fourth-level sorcerer overnight (strange magical flux), and a Clr3/Ftr1 became a Clr4.

I recommend you press forward.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 12, 2003)

Everyone, the internal monologues are great.  Keep in mind that IC comments do not imply OOC opinions.  Also remember that your characters have known one another for a while.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 12, 2003)

I figured my character, Malikar, to be new to the group, seeing how he was a late addition.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 12, 2003)

Oh, that's right, I forgot how you introduced him.


----------



## Victim (Feb 12, 2003)

Ki Shout info

1/day
DC = 10 +1/2 character level + CHA mod
Shaken for 1d6 rounds
Not against enemies with more HD than you


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 13, 2003)

Verakka, Calm Demeanor would work against the umber hulk's gaze attack.  

Fallon, mind blast affects a cone-shaped area (not an individual).  This time there were no negative consequences, so I played it out.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 14, 2003)

The fast forward was good. I really should have bought two clubs or something, so I can smack oozes. Or Javelins for missile combat.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 28, 2003)

I have a question. Does anyone know how they will advance their character-i.e., what feats and classes they plan on taking? 

I know I'll be taking a paladin level next, and getting Divine Might for my next feat. Then probably two fighter levels, getting Weapon Specialization. After that (if there is an after) I have no clue.


----------



## Keia (Feb 28, 2003)

Pure cleric for me.  Almost mandated by selecting a spellcasting class.

Keia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 10, 2003)

Sorry for the delay.  I had a busy weekend at work.


----------



## Keia (Mar 10, 2003)

No apology necessary.  That's understandable.  Gald you're back!!  

Keia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 20, 2003)

Apologies for the delay.  Busiest two days at work ever.  But it will all be over in twelve hours.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 26, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *OoC:New comp finally online.
> 
> IC: Verakka takes his share (how much is it exactly, 2000 divided by ? ), wondering if there is an apothecary shop where he might procure a potion or two. *




Welcome back!  There are currently six in the party, so your share would be 333.  Let's see what else you recovered.

From the orc:
+1 greatsword
+1 plate armor
potions of bull's strength, cure serious wounds, and invisibility

From the umber hulk:
230gp
492sp
three necklaces (100gp each)
picture frame (250gp)
ring with black pearl (500gp)
jeweled gold cup (1000gp)

In the tunnels:
meat, lantern, two flasks of lamp oil, waterskin, note
two flasks of acid
Large digging tools

P.S. Everyone has received enough experience to go up a level.  Please begin making changes to your characters.  You currently have 16,500xp.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 26, 2003)

Woohoo, a Level. 
I'll look at either Fighter or Rogue most likely. 

Does anyone have Trade or Haggling ability? I'm no bazaar expert, so perhaps soemone else had better try to parley our loot into cash/trade.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2003)

I have a decent diplomacy, but to save time we might just want to use base prices for various items rather than negotiating a few gold pieces out of the deal.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 27, 2003)

Levelled up Malikar, editing his stats.


----------



## Keia (Mar 27, 2003)

Updated Titus for levelling.  Haven't adjusted money or added story to the update notes.  Should ge to that tomorrow.

Keia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 28, 2003)

I would be fine with Verakka teaching Fallon some of his fighting styles, but you may not have a week to do so just yet.  Are there any prerequisites for the Talaxian Duelist Style?

I'd recommend going with base prices for the items.  Someone want to calculate the total and divide by six?


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 28, 2003)

I divided up all the treasure, including the reward from the Church of Lothian, except for the mundane items like Digging tools, of course. We brought in a grand total of 10,179 GP. Divided by six, we each take in 1696 GP.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2003)

Ack, the re are no Prereqs per se (except for the time and exp expendature...BUT
I goofed. You ned to be a master (at least 5 of tyhe 10 lessons under your belt) before you can teach, which i AM NOT, so it's mooy anyways.
Sorry about the mistake.

1696 GP Hmm...

Goinf for a Rogue Level, and a Feat @ 6th Woohoo!

I'll post the updated version tom morn/afternoon.
Are there any shops etc. where we might spend some of our loot?
<places to buy nifty items>.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 29, 2003)

Ptolus is a big city.  Assume you can find anything you want to buy using the prices in the core rules.  Let me know if you buy anything outside that (so I can double check what it does).


----------



## perivas (Mar 29, 2003)

Levelled up Morden!  Yippee!


----------



## Uriel (Mar 30, 2003)

Verakka Leveled Up (Rogue)

Since we are 6th Level, how do you feel about Leadership as a Feat?  Perhaps it would take some time to draw in a Cohort, although the DMG didn't mention any time required (I guess it is situaional etc...).
Anyways, I'd choose a big bruiser of some sort if it was allowed, as we could use some more muscle (My Leadership score is 8 Lvl 6+2 Cha, for a 5th level Cohort.) I was thinking a Rogue 1/Fighter4, perhaps someone from the shadier side of Ptolus that I may have met, but a loyal sort if there's loot involved etc..).
Thoughts?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 30, 2003)

Uriel, I'm fine with cohorts.  We can assume you already knew someone through previous time spent in Ptolus.  Go ahead and stat the person out and post them here (use standard array of stats and NPC gold for 5th level).


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 30, 2003)

"We could use some muscle"

What? Aren't you forgetting Malikar diTandaer, the Man Without Fear (like all 2nd level paladins)? And with the standard array, it's not like this guy is gonna come close to any of us on Strength or Constitution. It's not like Verrakka is weak in combat either, even without sneak attacks.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2003)

Let me have another look at the group and see if we lack anything...Ill post him Monday.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 1, 2003)

OK, we need some Arcane Firepower, so a Wizard it is.

Verakka's Cohort

Dyrnas Firesight

Grey Elf Wizard 5 (Diviner)

Male Grey Elf, 5'1",105 lbs, 154 years old, pale violet eyes, silves hair.

Str 8    -1 <10 -2 R>
Dex 14 +2 <12 +2 R>
Con 12 +1 <14,-2 R>
Int 18 +4  <15,+2 R,+1@4th>
Wis 13 +1 <13>
Cha 8 -1  < 8 >
<<array15,14,13,12,10,8>>

HP 21
<<4@1st,+3+3+3+3+5 for Con>>

BaB:+2
Fort: +2
Ref:  +3
Will:  +5
Init:  +2
AC: 12/10 flat/12 touch <16/15/16 Mage Armor>
Move: 30'

Summon Familiar, Scribe Scroll, Spell Penetration (1st),Extend Spell (3rd), Energy Substitution (Wizard 5). +2 Spot,Listen,Search,
Search check passing within 5 feet of a secret door, prof with Longsword, Short Composite Bow, all simple weapons,
Immune to sleep spells/effects, +2 vs, Enchantment.

Speaks: Elvish,Common,Draconic,Orc,Goblin,Sylvan.

Skills <48 points total>

Spot <cross> 2/+5
Listen <cross> 2/+5
Search <cross> 2/+8
Know-Arcana 7/+11
Spellcraft 7/+11
Concentration 8/+9
Alchemy 5/+9
Scry 3/+4
Know-Religion 2/+6
Know-The Planes 4/+8

Longsword +1 1D8-1 19-20/X2
Light crossbow +4 1D8 19-20/X2 80' Increments
Dagger +1melee/+4 missile 1D4-1 19-20/X2 10' Increments

Spells per Day 
Cantrips:4
1st: 5 <1D> 7 2
2nd:4 <1D> 2 2
3rd: 3 <1D> 2

Spells in Spellbook
Cantrips: Resistance, Ray of Frost,Detect Poison, Daze, Flare,Light,Dancing Lights,Ghost Sound,mage Hand,Mending,Open/Close,Arcane Mark, Detect Magic,Prestidigitation,Read Magic.

First: Mage Armor,Magic Missile,Burning Hands, Detect Secret Doors,
Change Self, Color Spray,Spider Climb, Comprehend languages.

Second: Rope Trick, Locate Object, See Invisibility, 
Melf's Acid Arrow, Cat's Grace, Invisibility.

Third: Dispel Magic, Fireball,Lightning Bolt,Displacement,Clairvoyance/Clairaudience.

<2000 GP on additional spells>
Scrolls: 
Mage Armor X4 (1st) =50GP
Detect Secret Doors X4 (1st) =50GP
Spider Climb X2 (1st) =25GP
Comprehend Languages X2 (1st) =50GP

Rope Trick X2 (3rd) =150GP
Cat's Grace X2 (3rd) =150GP
Invisibility X2 (3rd) =150GP
Locate Object X1 93rd) =75GP

Dispel Magic X1 (5th) =187.5GP
Fireball X1 (5th) =187.5GP
Lightning Bolt X1(5th) =187.5GP

1825GP

Quaal's featherToken <Tree>-100GP
4 potions of Cure Light Wounds 1D8+1 = 200GP,
1 Flask of Acid (10GP), Vial of Phantom Ink-Firelight (5GP),7 Sunrods (14GP),5 Tindertwigs (5GP).

3SP left from 4300GP <5th Level NPC Starting>.



Longsword (15GP), 2 Daggers (4GP), Light Crossbow,&20 Bolts(37GP), Backpack, 2 Pouches (2GP),2 Scroll Organizers (10GP),
Bedroll (1SP),10 sheets parchment, Ink (10GP,1SP).

Dyrnas Firesight was a terribly misunderstood child from the Grey Elven Haven of Azenspire. A spindly and ugly Elf, he was reviled cruelly by his fellow children, some even questioning his heritage,so ungainly and homely did he look. 
Then, one day Relphrim the Red, Wizard of the Duke Azen took the boy as his Apprentice. Things changed as young Dyrnas learned. The other children stayed clear of him, except for the few who sought to curry favor by befriending the Wizard's helper. Far from hating them, Dyrnas pitied them for the ignorant behavior that they had shown, determining that he would not fall prey to the xenophobic and bigoted view shared by so many of his reclusive kin. It was late in his 67th year that Dyrnas began having the _Visions_ .
Already down the Path of the Diviner, the young Wizard began to see things in Fire, Visions and Portents. Whether a campfire, a torch or a blaze among a burning forest, Fire revealed things that others could not see.
One day last Spring, while conducting an experiment, a Vision appeared in the flame of the Crucible in Rephrim's Laboratory.
A city blackened by a _Taint_ , the Folk dropping like plague victims. Dyrnas looked deeper and he saw signs, familiar things. It was Ptolus, a city that he had visited 10 summers prior. Something Evil lurked there. Then, he saw a figure among the Ranks of the Folk. A Lizardman, irredescent scales gleaming in the pale sunlight. The lizardmanand and several others fought against unseen Foes amongst the masses of Plague-Ridden folk. 
Dyrnas felt compelled to go to Ptolus, to seek these folk out.
Borrowing a fast horse, the Wizard rode pell-mell to the city, anxiously searching for the lizardman. Weeks went by, with no sign of him or any ofthe others, and then one day he spotted this Lizardman in the street... Dyrnas had _Pledged_ his services to Verakka, in whatever endeavors needed to stop the Evils of the Banewarrens. Hopefully, the group that accompanies Verakka can acomplish their goal before the city is overrun with whatever Foulness lurks below.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 2, 2003)

Uriel, go ahead and supply Dyrnas' background.  He looks good.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 4, 2003)

You know, I don't think a name like Vladaam can be anything good.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 7, 2003)

*New!  Character thread*

Please post the current versions of your characters in the new character thread.


----------



## Keia (Apr 7, 2003)

Posted.

Gru, you probably want to edit you post in the new thread to posting the characters from the Banewarrens, not dragonlance. 

Keia


----------



## Keia (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm going to buy an item for +5 to spot, eyes of the eagle, I believe.  If anyone needs the remaining 696gp, I don't have a problem loaning it to help out.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Apr 8, 2003)

Titus's Spells for the day:

Spells: 
Domain: (1st) Blur; (2nd) Cat's Grace-x; (3rd) Air Walk;
0th (5): Create Water, Detect Magic (x2), Light, Purify Food and Drink
1st (4): Bless, Detect Evil, Doom, Protection from Evil
2nd (4): Bull's Strength (x2)-xx, Endurance-x, Hold Person
3rd (3): Dispel Magic, Spikes (DotF), Searing Light

x- cast


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 11, 2003)

Still waiting to see Krug and Fallon in the characters thread.

FYI: when you attack or cast a spell, please include the relevant attack, damage, DC, etc in quotes.  This saves time for me, and assures that I don't miss the effect of beneficial spells.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 22, 2003)

Sorry for the delay.  Family medical situation.  Be back soon, I hope.


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2003)

Krug, Argent,

Aren't you guys supposed to be 6th now?

Keia


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 13, 2003)

Maybe this is just my experience from previous games, but has anything good ever happened to the PCs they didn't accomplish themselves? 

Doesn't it seem lucky that we just happen upon someone who knows all about House Vladaam, who hates it, and who is willing to help us? Nicalon doesn't even possess any character flaws that make him annoying.

Something is definitely up.


----------



## perivas (Jun 13, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Maybe this is just my experience from previous games, but has anything good ever happened to the PCs they didn't accomplish themselves?
> 
> Doesn't it seem lucky that we just happen upon someone who knows all about House Vladaam, who hates it, and who is willing to help us? Nicalon doesn't even possess any character flaws that make him annoying.
> 
> Something is definitely up. *




You worry too much.  The DM wouldn't screw us like that


----------



## Keia (Jun 19, 2003)

Gru,

I will be going out of town probably without internet access for the next several days (starting tonight). I'll be able to post somewhat on Sunday and will be back to regular posting on Monday. Have a good weekend!

Keia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 24, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

I'll be vacationing in the States for the next three weeks, so updates will be sporadic.  It seems like everyone else is slowing down for summer as well (or is it Gen Con).  Regular updates will resume on August 18th.

Cheers,
Derek


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 25, 2003)

Okay, can't wait. I've been really enjoying this adventure so far, and I hope everyone else has too. The Banewarrens is an excellent adventure, at least so far, and easily the equal of Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil. (And I haven't gotten turned into a wraith yet either!)

Enjoy the US!


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi, Everyone!  I'm back in Tokyo and ready to keep moving.

The game thread has been updated.  Hope to hear from you all soon.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

My apologies for not posting in the last week.  Things have been a little crazy at work.

I'm a little surprised that no one other than Hammerhead responded after my last post.  Would everyone who is interested in continuing please check in by posting to the game thread?  Anyone who would like to stop playing please post to the OOC thread or email me.  We just completed Chapter 4, so this is a reasonable place for transitions to the party.

Thanks,
Derek


----------

